# saturday job



## sam08 (Aug 14, 2008)

does any1 know of any petshops with a large reptile section or any breeder that wants a little extra by a 16 year old help on saturdays for a small wage in the north/east nottingham area?? or somewhere near codnor? im not very experienced with big snakes/lizards like retics burms or afrocks monitors or iguanas but willing to learn as its not all about the wage its also about learning and getting to know these animals a little better?


----------

